# Game Screenshots (Also post game names!)



## Hyoshido (Jun 6, 2014)

Post Screenshots of your gaming experiences, They can be serious or funny types of screenshots (etc.)
Posting game names will also help people out, incase they want to play that game too.
If you're using a specific type of emulator too, would help if you post what one you're using.

If there's anything that's Mature (NSFW) or Semi-Mature, please ensure that it's put into a spoiler to avoid any issues.






Here's something basic, It's my Demoman's loadout on Team Fortress 2.

Post away, do show us some interesting games yeah?
pls sticky this


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 6, 2014)

I'll not spam with all my 369 screenshots, so here's a selection of my favorites. All in spoilers because that conserves space.



Spoiler: Even Mr Wayne can't resist picking up pennies. - Batman: Arkham Origins













Spoiler: Elizabeth's tiny hands. - Bioshock Infinite













Spoiler: My friend's damn robot keeps appearing in my menu. - Borderlands 2













Spoiler: Dude, zip up. - Deus Ex: Human Revolution













Spoiler: Game kept crashing, this was how many saves it took to fully beat the game. - Fallout 3: GOTY













Spoiler: This guy was playing football when something terrible happened. - Fallout: New Vegas













Spoiler: True love. - Half Life: Source













Spoiler: Weird glitch where the skybox would turn white when I looked at it from a certain position. - Killing Floor













Spoiler: A stoic black man getting his picture taken with a Witch. - Left 4 Dead 2













Spoiler: Weird glitch where everything started gravitating towards the walls. - Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance

















Spoiler: The very first hand of this game. - Poker Night At The Inventory













Spoiler: Friend's game glitched out, in our favor. - Saints Row: The Third













Spoiler: I hated this game due to how glitchy and laggy it was. - Sonic Generations













Spoiler: HAHA FUNNY RIGHT GUYS - The Elder Scroll V: Skyrim













Spoiler: Seas so rough you can see the seafloor. - Tomb Raider













Spoiler: My only two Unusual finds so far. Happened two days apart. - Team Fortress 2

















Spoiler: And just some random shots. - Team Fortress 2


----------



## Aran (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh wow I get to spend my 40 minutes or so of break going through my old screenshots 

Disclaimer: Most of these screenshots were from games played on my laptop. My laptop is not a machine meant for gaming. Graphical settings are gutted for the sake of performance, so sorry if some of the prettier games end up looking really... ugly :'D



Spoiler: Analogue: A Hate Story, and Hate Plus



I really don't do these games justice with my screenshots. I just cherry-picked the ones I found funny or remotely interesting, with or without context. I swear it's not... that kind of game! :')


Spoiler: Small semi spoiler for Analogue: A Hate Story?

















Spoiler: Non/minimal spoilers for the sequel, Hate Plus















I don't remember off the top of my head if I actually chose dialogue options that suggested that I preferred women (I kind of glossed over most of the "romance" bits of this game, especially on this particular route) so I thought this was funny.





Spoiler: Various other games!






Spoiler: 999 (No spoilers)








DS game, though the screenshot is taken from the purely-visual novel version available for iOS. The story is lovely but I highly recommend playing the DS version (even if it costs more) because one of the twists... just couldn't exist on any other gaming platform. I think. Kind of.





Spoiler: Persona 4 on PCSX2 (PS2 emulator), no spoilers













Spoiler: Bioshock Infinite: Burial at Sea p. 2 (No spoilers)


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Jun 8, 2014)

I've been playing WildStar Lately



Spoiler: The player next to me was named DownToBootyTown













Spoiler: My great escape!













Spoiler: I call him Zilla













Spoiler: I love this little guy













Spoiler: So very very much













Spoiler: Space warp!



[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler: Uuuh I think I wandered into Skyrim


----------



## Chromie (Jun 8, 2014)

First day in WoW: Mists of Panderia. Fun stuff. LOVE MY ROCKET.








Final Fantasy XIV action. Fun stuff and great dungeons. This is before I decided to play as a Conjurer.







Little Hawken fun. First place as support. /flex







Cogs....yes that is 999 moves. I was screwing around.








Recettear: An Item Shops Tale. Fun game! I finished the encyclopedia finally better yet I maxed out my cash pretty much since that took less time for me than getting everything synthesized. -_-








Russia made me mad so I well paid them a visit.


----------



## superheroantics (Jun 8, 2014)

General EU4 shenanigans.



Spoiler: Papal State fun









Spoiler: Everyone hates Venice









Spoiler: Greece controls the world (fun with console commands)









Spoiler: Glorious Blackfoot empire


----------



## mob (Jun 8, 2014)

dishonored













FoF





tf2





skull


----------



## Jawile (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh goodness, this thread needs a bump ;3;










_Excitebike Bun Bun Mario Battle Stadium_
This game is actually spread around 4 Cartridges if I believe so, however I can only get the 4th one to work on an emulator.
It's a Japanese only version of Excite Bike for the SNES with Mario characters and I'm terrible at it!





_Earthbound_
These are what my starting characters are called, I'm severely unoriginal and not funny.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 6, 2015)

Don't we all like thread revivals? :U





Subpar Mayro 64


----------



## Nerd House (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

ooh look the almighty hemorrhoid ^

View attachment 79918
Frank Zappa Skyrim style


----------



## Joy (Jan 6, 2015)

Been playing The Sims 

The Sims 2
Random pics taken with fraps



Sims2EP9 2014-12-31 13-46-32-44 by Joy's Sims, on Flickr



Sims2EP9 2014-07-30 22-35-38-70 by Joy's Sims, on Flickr

The Sims 3


Screenshot-26 by Joy's Sims, on Flickr



Screenshot-7 by Joy's Sims, on Flickr



Screenshot-113 by Joy's Sims, on Flickr



Screenshot-78 by Joy's Sims, on Flickr

The Sims Medieval Deluxe



Screenshot by Joy's Sims, on Flickr



Screenshot-3 by Joy's Sims, on Flickr

Random shotz yo


----------



## Jade_Amell (Jan 7, 2015)

Spoiler










My character in Dragon Age Inquisition getting snogged by her Love Interest. Aka: Cully Wully



Spoiler










Watching a Dragon and a Giant fight with Iron Bull. The Dragon flew away.



Spoiler



http://puu.sh/ebZq1/e18d7648fb.jpg[/img[/spoiler]
My character Aries being Elfy.

[spoiler][img]http://puu.sh/ebZw1/b9ff3d1f15.jpg


Hubris


This game is really awesome, it basically has my full focus lately.

Was going to post some WoW screen shots but they all have my ex in em. Something I'm not ready to see just yet. Lol.


----------



## Nerd House (Jan 7, 2015)

*The Wolf Among Us*









*Final Fantasy XIII*





*Final Fantasy XIII-2*





*Alien: Isolation*


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2015)

Lol fapping Wolf <3


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 9, 2015)

Was just messing around on Project M, thought I'd revive this junk thread :U


----------



## mayorofparadise (Apr 9, 2015)

My town in acnl <3



- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and skyrim <3


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Threads (Apr 24, 2016)

I was just thinking about bringing back this thread myself the other day. Here's some of my favorite screenshots I've taken on steam.



Spoiler: Broken Sword 3 - The Sleeping Dragon









Spoiler: The Cat Lady









Spoiler: Cook, Serve, Delicious









Spoiler: Blackwell Convergence







edit: Not really any spoiler material in the screens, I just didn't want to have a lot of pictures that would need to load for those of us with more unfortunate download speeds.


----------



## Solus (Apr 25, 2016)

Here are screenshots from my addiction to Garry's Mod. They're all related to Animal Crossing. xD



Spoiler










Spoiler









Spoiler









Spoiler









Spoiler









Spoiler









Spoiler


----------

